
Show HN: Simplemark – a smaller version of Markdown - rafrex
https://github.com/rafrex/simplemark
======
rafrex
Why? Because Markdown parsers are large (35 to 40KB gzipped). The idea is to
create a format where the parser can be easily incorporated into single page
apps so the raw string can be loaded from the backend and rendered into HTML
on the frontend by the app. The format can be used for user generated content
(posts, comments, etc...), and can be created using a GUI text editor or
written directly.

